# Cracks in Brownies



## tkellyvt (Mar 30, 2009)

What causes brownies to crack while baking and is there anyway to prevent them?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

To high oven heat in most cases
Sugar carmelizes on outside and causes cracks.


----------

